# Red Eyes



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The whites of Shasta's eyes range from white to quite red over the course of a day. The last time she was at the vet, we asked about it and, of course, they were barely pink at the time and she said it was normal. But it seems like they are redder and red more often now and hardly ever white any more. She does have what I consider to be quite a lot of discharge from her eyes, but it's not yellow or green.

Does this sound normal to y'all?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If she were older, I'd say it could be the beginning of pannus, but I think she's a bit young. Instead I would think allergies - food or environmental.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

LisaT said:


> If she were older, I'd say it could be the beginning of pannus, but I think she's a bit young. Instead I would think allergies - food or environmental.


I was leaning towards allergies myself. I'm going to have to start paying closer attention to see if I can find a pattern.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would consider allergies as well. Rayden gets bad gooy eyes from grass/pollen. We keep the yard cut short and keep him away from the ragweed 

It's been worse this year, though. We have new neighbors and they haven't mowed the back of their property all year! grrrrr


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with allergies. Hondo's get red and almost look saggy. The vet told us they were allergies. Because he is young, and he has no other symptoms we elected not to put him on medication. If they get worse, then we'll reconsider.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

they didn't put Rayden on "medication" just gave us drops for his eyes. Kind of like doggy Visine. We just drop them in when we notice them looking bad. If he gets really icky, a dose of benedryl in his food fixes him up.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> they didn't put Rayden on "medication" just gave us drops for his eyes. Kind of like doggy Visine. We just drop them in when we notice them looking bad. If he gets really icky, a dose of benedryl in his food fixes him up.


 
Hondo's aren't really all that bad. We were there for other reasons and I brought it up. Sometimes Hondo looks like he has a hangover. :crazy: Our vet didn't suggest eye drops. But he did say we could re-visit the issue if it gets worse.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> If he gets really icky, a dose of benedryl in his food fixes him up.


Benedryl = naptime?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are some soothing eye drops - Halo Cloud Nine Herbal Eye Wash. There are two bottles of concentrate which you mix with distilled water. You give solution #1 twice a day for three days, then solution #2 same doseage and time. I have a dog with red eyes (not allergy related) and they definitely help. Very gentle, no stinging. You can find the kit in health stores or over the Net......
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

It does sound like some type of allergy. I agree about her being too young for pannus. My dog has pannus, and it did not present itself until she was three (I understand that is about the age for many dogs.)


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

If it's chronic like it sounds like you are saying, then it probably is some type of allergy.

I recently had a one-off situation with Ellie where her one eye got super red and had lots of discharge. So I took her to the vet and she had some sort of conjunctivitis. The vet gave me drops and now her eyes are all perfect again.

I wonder if there are eye drops that you can get for Shasta? (of course, don't use human eye drops!)


----------



## chrste (Jul 21, 2010)

My GSD is 7 and he was just diagnosed with pannus a few months ago. The first time we mentioned it at the Vet's office, they suggested allergies. But it didn't ease up and we asked again. Now he has drops for his eyes each day for pannus. But the way you described it, it's exactly what mine has. ???


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta appears to have some allergy issues going on with rashy, itchy skin. Since she's only 15 weeks old - which is young for pannus, correct? - and since the redness seems to clear up when I give her Benadryl, I'm assuming the red eyes are allergy related as well. We have an appointment with the vet tomorrow and I'll bring up the red eyes again, just to be on the safe side.

Thanks to everyone who chimed in.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When this happened to Yukon the ER vet said it was dry eye. He used drops and an ointment for a few months and then was tested every so often after that but didn't need further medication. I don't know what caused it.


----------

